# iphone not syncing calendar events



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a 1G with 2.0 firmware. It has been running fine until the other day when I sync'd and realized that none of the events I had inputted from my iMac did not appear on my iphone. They are on the calendar in MobileMe.

I checked my settings for itunes, dot me, etc. 

Is there a way to do clear any sync history or do a reset with the iphone so I can do a "fresh" sync?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

I got this from the Apple Discussion forum. I had emailed it to myself so I could do the necessary changes at a more appropriate time. I have done the changes and they work. Getting the email to push...that's another story.

Here are those instructions:

--
1. Sync your iPhone via USB to iTunes. 
2. Turn Off Your iPhone. 
3. Wait 30 seconds and turn it back on. 
4. Tap on "Settings" icon 
5. Tap on "Mail, Contacts, Calendars" 
6. Locate your Mobile Me Account 
7. NOW THIS STEP IS CRUCIAL!!! Make sure that under the MM account name it looks exactly like this: Mail, Contacts, Calendars, Bookmarks 
8. If it DOES NOT HAVE ALL OF THESE ITEMS LISTED your MM WILL NOT SYNC correctly. 
9. Follow this simple fix: DELETE THE MOBILE ME or .MAC Account on the 
iPhone. 
10. Once Complete TURN OFF YOUR IPHONE AGAIN. 
11. Wait 30 Seconds and TURN BACK ON 
12. Tap on "Settings" 
13. Tap on "Mail, Contacts, Calendars" 
14. Tap on "Add Account" 
15. Re-Ad you Mobile Me Account 
16. Make sure your "Fetch New Data" icon is set to "Push" 
17. Once you enter all the info in for your Mobile Me Account SAVE it 
18. Mobile Me will run the verification 
19. Now tap on your NEWLY ADDED MOBILE ME ACCOUNT 
20. Make sure that Mail, Contacts, Calendars and Bookmarks are all set to "ON" 
21. Mobile Me will do the initial "CLOUD" sync May take up to 5 minutes 
22. Everything will begin to work. Try adding a contact on your iPhone or update your iPhone Calendar. Within 1 minute your Mobile Me On-Line Account and Desktop Contacts and iCal Calendars will update. 
--

NOTE: This may or may not work for you. It has worked for me and a couple of family members having the same problems.

Good luck.


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

"The Shadow" strikes!!

Thanks for your help, it worked perfectly!!

Not sure what caused the problem....just glad my life is back on track with this fix. Scary how you depend on something so much that when it acts up you start to panic....thanks again!


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

It's all good, homie. Glad to help.

I just hope Apple gets their affairs in order with this MobileMe thing. I managed to get my first year free, but a lot of people are paying $100 for the service and it's not really working as advertised. Not cool on their part.


----------



## Melodia27 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> I got this from the Apple Discussion forum. I had emailed it to myself so I could do the necessary changes at a more appropriate time. I have done the changes and they work. Getting the email to push...that's another story.
> 
> Here are those instructions:
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much for having the time and patience to put this online. I have been struggling with the fact that none of my contacts and calendar's have been syncing since upgrading my iphone. I did the above and voila! I now have them!!!!!
Thanks again!
Melody


----------



## passmoregas23 (Sep 28, 2005)

One thing to take into consideration if you are having problems all of a sudden, especially when you haven't made any changes to your settings....

I found out that it was just a long delay (the cloud) between updating my phone, my dot me account and my calendar on my computer.


----------

